# Pony Club - Stock or Tie?



## Charlie4519 (31 March 2015)

Hi
For pony club can you wear a stock if you are under 16? And what can you wear it for?
Thanks x


----------



## jrp204 (31 March 2015)

No, you wear a PC tie if you are a member.


----------



## Charlie4519 (31 March 2015)

Ok thanks, but there are pony club stocks as well?


----------



## jrp204 (31 March 2015)

You are right, these weren't available when my daughter was a member. http://shop.pcuk.org/clothing/stock-pin-special-offer.html.
It doesn't specify any age in the handbooks as far as I can see. Look very smart.


----------



## Charlie4519 (31 March 2015)

Ok thanks a lot


----------



## Shay (31 March 2015)

Of course you can wear the PC Stock.  But word of warning... the official PC stock pin is really blunt.  Despite tack checking and PC committee etc experience for over 10 years (well over ahemm....) I haven't seen any age restrictions for stocks - but you do tend not to see them on the very little's and they become more common as the rider gets older.  The only neckwear  with an age restriction is the associates tie.   My daughter has worn a PC stock rather than a tie to compete and hunt since they were introduced - so  I suppose she would have been 11 or so back then.  We do still use a tie for Quiz finals.  (Although thinking about it a stock for H&P care finals...so not much logic there.)  And for some rallies.  Just get a plain stock pin that actually sticks....


----------



## TGM (31 March 2015)

From memory, I think my daughter wore the PC tie all the time she was riding a pony, but started wearing a stock when she went onto a horse at the age of 13.  But there seems to be no fixed PC regulation about it.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (31 March 2015)

You're supposed to wear the PC stock once you have your B test I believe.  There are two problems - one is the PC stock pin is blunt as mentioned above (this can be remedied by using sandpaper to sharpen it up) and the other one is that from a distance it can look as if it is white/plain.  So the photos of Teen 2 in her tweed make her look as if she is wearing an incorrect stock.


----------



## Charlie4519 (1 April 2015)

Thanks so much for the help xx


----------

